# AMD new 60 core Epyc processor with only 2 NUMA domains



## Mystic (Sep 30, 2019)

This thing is insanity


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 30, 2019)

nice


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 9, 2019)

These processors really are incredible. For a $15k machine (rough guestimate) its going to be one incredibly powerful render machine / high-threadcount workstation, not to mention its more intended server duties.
For audio - probably not so much, but hey, if one were lying around I'd put it through its paces.
DAW's would need to fundamentally change the way they utilize cpu's for this to be useful.

However, over the next 3 to 5 years, I suspect high thread count CPU's to become more the norm, and for it to become necessary for SB, apple, presonus and the like to rebuild their daws to make better use of cores. And then, we will get to the stage where you can run entire mixes for hollywood films off a single workstation (ok, so we're close to that already), or compose in an immersive sound environment, or any of the other supremely cpu intensive tasks that befit audio users today.

I'm running a maxed out 2013 mac pro - and hit the limits of the CPU at times (though not ram!) - mostly down to very cpu intensive plugins or kontakt instruments. With the right programming, massively multi-threaded CPU's could really improve this. 

I was talking to folk far more in the know than I'll ever be regarding the new mac pro on its way, and they were a little surprised that apple didn't go for AMD chips. Not that they've ever done it (to my knowledge) post powerpc machines. But AMD def has the advantage right now over intel in almost all areas for workstations and servers. 

I just went to check out the Titan workstations (often used for scientific research) and I built a fairly monsterous ROME based machine (7302) - and came up with a pretty damn incredible (on paper) machine for $5.2K USD without sample drives. I'd rather not be a guinea pig - but a part of me would love to try one rather than the new mac pro's on their way. Not that I want to get in a pc v mac argument (I work in a studio environment which is all macs with a couple dual boot to windows for immersive audio dev testing) but MAYBE just MAYBE this is worth looking into.

Now a good mate (astrophysicist) is literally frothing at the mouth over these chips. Even at $7.5kUSD they will save research projects LOADS of money.


----------

